# I got China!



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

When Sheila and I got married we knew we wouldn't be getting anything fancy so we registered for a Noritake pattern that we loved. It was Estate China with a hefty price tag, We figured we could get a place setting a year and over time get the set. But of course things didn't go that way so we were left Chinaless  .
Friday night we were on our way to get dinner and we stopped at a Kitchens Etc. store that was going out of business. I had gone in there several times during the last few weeks of closing, but even at 20% off their prices were still too high. So on a whim we stopped by. There was not much left in the store at all. Mostly odds and ends. But we found 3 - "5 piece" settings of a very nice Mikasa pattern that would go nicely with our planned kitchen renovation. We found a serving platter and a sugar, creamer set, 8 soup bowls and a gravy bowl at 70% off!  We went back the next morning after I transferred some funds and I got the last 11 piece set of Copper cookware (not Revereware, real copper!) for 60% off!  as we were leaving I said, lets just take a last look and see if there's anything left in the china. We found 4 - "5 piece" settings of Royal Worcester Cobalt and Platinum and a vegetable bowl. All at 80% off  :bounce:  . We are now 1 place setting and coffee service off a full 8 place fine china set up all for under $400.00! We are just thrilled to death! I am not posting to gloat or show off, I am just so happy at the incredible deal we got I had to tell everyone! 

Here is a link in case anyone is near a store and it has anything left. http://www.kitchenetc.com/stores.cfm

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...ictures&img=14


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

What lovely stuff! And both patterns will look very nice in a mix-and-match situation, too.

Food always seems to taste just a little bit better off of nice dishes, no?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mazel tov! Great shopping luck of the sort to be envied. Those pots are something too. :bounce:


----------

